# Northeast Oklahoma



## T-town photographer (Jan 2, 2010)

I know there are a few of us from this area.  I am putting feelers out for maybe a spring time get together.  If you are interested let me know.  I may be able to get us close to some bald eagles.

Michael

Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 11, 2010)

Michael, we talked about this on the phone and you know that i'm down! Id love to hang out with a bunch of people from here or close by and shoot some awesome shots!


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Feb 20, 2010)

HAAAYYYOOOOOOOOOO!!! good to meet some fellow okie photographers! i live in central oklahoma. i would love to  join you guys but unless i can get a job to pay for insurance and tags. im stuck :/ ive been looking and applying for a month and no dice.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Feb 20, 2010)

What dates are you looking at ? I live in central OK. Keep us posted...


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 21, 2010)

Will do people. I need to get ahold of him and see if we can set date for this spring...Ill keep you all posted


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 21, 2010)

Lets DO IT!!!!...oh wait... I moved..... Sad Day.


----------

